# Plasma TV Panasonic TX- P46S20E: Sicherung kommt



## Evilich (12. März 2011)

Moin Leute! Ich habe ein unschönes Problem... Als ich heute den Hauptschalter von meinem Fernsehgerät betätigt habe, passierte es. Etwas dass einen Mann des 21. Jahrhunderts zerstören kann, wenn er darauf einspielt ist, an jedem Abend bei einer Blu-Ray zu entspannen. Der Fernseher war nicht einmal richtig an. Ich benutze ihn seit ca. eineinhalb Monaten und das ist das erste mal, dass soetwas statt findet. Bisher nutzte ich ihn in Kombination mit einem Panasonic DMP BD-65 (Blu-Ray Player), einem Pioneer VSX 920k (AV- Receiver) und einer XBox 360. Fernsehbild erhalte ich über DVB-C. Alle Geräte hingen an der gleichen Verteilerdose und das ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Dass das Problem der Fernseher ist, hab ich mit meiner (laienhaften) Fehlerquellensuche schnell herausgefunden. Alle Komponenten einzeln über die Steckdose auf Unregelmäßigkeiten geprüft. Ohne Stromausfall. Den Panasonic- Techniker habe ich auch schon bestellt. Ich möchte mich hier nur absichern und vielleicht sogar weitere Fehlerquellen ausschließen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre hier vielleicht noch die Stromversorgung. Bei mir laufen nämlich der Wäschetrockner, die Waschmaschine, der Festrechner und die oben genannten Komponenten über eine Sicherung. Altbauwohnung eben. Vielleicht ein wenig schlampig saniert. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lief allerdings nur die Waschmaschine. In anderen Foren wird auch über Kriechströme berichtet und nich geerdete Antennenkabel... Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch eine Idee. Wäre für jeden Vorschlag sehr dankbar. 

MfG: Evilich


----------



## Evilich (13. März 2011)

Schade... Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Riezonator (14. März 2011)

Kurzschluss im Netzteil

sowas kommt schon mal vor auch bei nem eineinhalb Monate alten TV

Also keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Evilich (14. März 2011)

Puh... Da bin ich aber beruhigt. Der Techniker kommt ja schon morgen. Oder übermorgen.^^ Trotzdem ein Unding für einen neuen Fernseher. Vielleicht läuft er ja jetzt länger ohne Zwischenfälle.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (15. März 2011)

Meh, du solltest dein Problem vlt. etwas "verständlicher" schildern.. Habs zwei - drei mal gelesen und nicht wirklich geblickt. 

Mein Panasonic läuft bis jetzt einwandfrei, bis auf das alt bekannte fiepen des Netzteils..


----------



## Evilich (15. März 2011)

Das Problem habe ich schon in dem Thread -Namen aufgeführt. Wenn ich den Fernseher mit der Steckdose verbinde kommt der FI-Schalter im Sicherungskasten der Wohnung. Heute müsste aber der Techniker kommen und sich ums das Problem kümmern. Das ist hoffentlich im Verlauf der Woche schon erledigt. Ich mache dann nochmal eine Meldung, wenn sich alles aufgeklärt hat.


----------



## Riezonator (16. März 2011)

Und war der Techniker da??


----------



## Evilich (19. März 2011)

Der Techniker war tatsächlich da. Eigentlich wollte er ja spätestens am Mittwoch schon da sein, kam aber erst am Donnerstag. Als ich ihn am Donnerstag angerufen hab, meinte er dass er mich gerade anrufen wollte.^^ Na klar. Der Verdacht hat sich dann bestätigt. Netzteil defekt. Das Austauschen hat nicht lange gedauert und danach hat auch alles wieder wunderbar funktioniert. Allerdings hab ich jetzt immer noch ein wenig Angst, wenn ich das Gerät anschalten will. Er meinte übrigens, dass dieser Defekt bei neuen Fernsehgeräten nicht ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (19. März 2011)

Wie machst du denn den Fernseher aus? Mit der FB oder am Hauptschalter?


----------



## Evilich (20. März 2011)

Tagsüber nur über die Fb und über Nacht und bei längerer Abwesenheit über den Hauptschalter. Übrigens habe ich jetzt schon wieder das gleiche Problem. War gerade am fernsehen und der Ton lief über den A/V Receiver. Dann hab ich das Netzteil vom PC angeschaltet und der FI- Schalter war wieder raus... Wieder alle Komponenten einzeln getestet und nur beim Fernseher springt der FI- Schalter. Ich fühle mich gerade ein wenig verarscht.  Ich werde dann mal wieder den Techniker anrufen und im Zweifelsfall mein Geld zurückverlangen.

Edit: Die Xbox 360 springt seit dem ersten Vorfall übrigens auch nicht mehr an.^^ Hab ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Evilich (27. März 2011)

So... Habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden. Die Fehlerquelle war ein schadhaftes Antennenkabel. Den Fernseher hab ich im Elektronikfachmarkt zusammen mit den sehr geduldigen engagierten Verkäufern in jeder erdenklichen Zubehörkonfiguration und fast jeder möglichen Bildeinstellung ausprobiert. Da kein Fehler ersichtlich war, mussten wir das Gerät wieder mitnehmen und ich wollte schon anfangen an mir selbst zu zweifeln. Als ich das Gerät dann zuhaus wieder in Betrieb genommen habe, wurde das Antennenkabel zuletzt angeschlossen und auch gleich als Ursache des Stromausfalls entlarvt. Leider kann ich nun erstmal nicht fernsehen aber schade ist`s nicht drum.


----------

